# kexec question



## yutsoku (Jun 15, 2011)

This is probably a waste of anyones time who reads this... I take it *non kexec* does not replace the kernel when flashing the rom, in case the bootloader is locked? So if we want a kernel, be sure to have unlocked bootloader and flash manually?

I guess to elaborate more... When should I care about kexec/non kexec?

Sorry I searched the forum didn't really find anything... just getting a new sgs3 sent to me to replace my gnex and figured I'd ask.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm speaking purely from a Verizon variant point of view. I know nothing for sure about the others:

Kexec is a thing of the past since the bootloader has been unlocked. ROMs now have kernels baked in so you will need to unlock your bootloader before flashing certain ROMs (if not all of them now)

We're now able to flash kernels like ROMs and don't need kexec to do so.

Find your ROM you want and read read read closely before doing anything. Its even more imperative to do so now than it was before.


----------



## yutsoku (Jun 15, 2011)

Brian G said:


> I'm speaking purely from a Verizon variant point of view. I know nothing for sure about the others:
> 
> Kexec is a thing of the past since the bootloader has been unlocked. ROMs now have kernels baked in so you will need to unlock your bootloader before flashing certain ROMs (if not all of them now)
> 
> ...


 so just wipe data/factory reset and flash as normal, as long as bootloader is unlocked nothing to worry about?


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

yutsoku said:


> so just wipe data/factory reset and flash as normal, as long as bootloader is unlocked nothing to worry about?


Correct. As long as your bootloader is unlocked


----------



## yutsoku (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay cool Jellybeans... thanks guys.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't forget the potential IMEI problems.


----------

